# Japanese Red Leaf Maple tree



## Mr Lawn

I planted this young Japanese Red Leaf Maple tree this early Fall/Autumn.

I love the colored red leafs that it sprouts.

I hope that it takes off and grows significantly and survives the winter(s) and extremely hot summers down here in South Central TX.

Only time will tell.


----------



## Deadlawn

Just be sure to protect the trunk from mice and rabbits which can chew the bark and kill the tree.


----------



## Mr Lawn

Deadlawn said:


> Just be sure to protect the trunk from mice and rabbits which can chew the bark and kill the tree.


Thanks and I appreciate the tip ! :thumbup:


----------



## Deadlawn

Mr Lawn said:


> Deadlawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just be sure to protect the trunk from mice and rabbits which can chew the bark and kill the tree.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and I appreciate the tip ! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Another thing I should mention is to remove the trunk protection during the growing season, so the trunk doesn't hold moisture and lead to diseases and rot. Mice and rabbits generally only chew bark in the winter when their better food sources are scarce.


----------



## Mr Lawn

......."_*remove the trunk protection during the growing season*_"......

Got it, thanks!


----------



## Phids

Mr Lawn said:


> I planted this young Japanese Red Leaf Maple tree this early Fall/Autumn.


Just be sure to remove the stake relatively soon. I'm assuming that you did it because the root structure is very weak right now, but usually stakes should not be used to prop up young trees. When this happens, it can lead to several tree problems later on because the tree is not forced to grow strong at the trunk.

Anyway, nice Japanese Red Maples are quite a treat for the eyes. I hope yours grows well.


----------



## jabopy

Ours at the back fence on the drive, this is days before the leaves got blown off in a storm. One of my wife's favourite trees. I do wish I'd kept up with the trimming in its early years.


----------



## Mr Lawn

Phids said:


> Mr Lawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I planted this young Japanese Red Leaf Maple tree this early Fall/Autumn.
> 
> 
> 
> Just be sure to remove the stake relatively soon. I'm assuming that you did it because the root structure is very weak right now, but usually stakes should not be used to prop up young trees. When this happens, it can lead to several tree problems later on because the tree is not forced to grow strong at the trunk.
> 
> Anyway, nice Japanese Red Maples are quite a treat for the eyes. I hope yours grows well.
Click to expand...

Thanks so much for the info and tips I really appreciate it and will definitely keep it in mind. :thumbup:


----------



## Mr Lawn

jabopy said:


> Ours at the back fence on the drive, this is days before the leaves got blown off in a storm. One of my wife's favourite trees. _*I do wish I'd kept up with the trimming in its early years.*_


That Japanese Red Leaf Maple does look exceedingly beautiful! :nod:

Though it's never too late to prune it and give it some shape along with character?

Also, this just being me but I would most definitely remove that green brush, hedge, small tree, etc or whatever that is, that is blocking the complete view of your Japanese Red Leaf Maple?

Just my $0.02 :bandit:


----------



## jabopy

The maple is 25 years old and the yew tree is older, I lowered the yew some 5' earlier this year. There is a corkscrew hazel on the right of the maple, I think it's a bit packed around that area.


----------



## ceriano

jabopy said:


> Ours at the back fence on the drive, this is days before the leaves got blown off in a storm. One of my wife's favourite trees. I do wish I'd kept up with the trimming in its early years.


What is the hedge behind the maple? nellie stevens holly?


----------

